# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  La Vuelta 2017

## Mattia

Onneksi ei enÃ¤Ã¤ ole montaa yÃ¶tÃ¤, kun vuoden kuumin Grand Tour starttaa 19.8. Hienot kolme viikkoa taas edessÃ¤.

TÃ¤nÃ¤ vuonna Espanjaa ajellaan ympÃ¤ri myÃ¶s Ranskassa ja Andorrassa.

http://www.lavuelta.com/la-vuelta/20...all-route.html#

*5* flat stages and *1* flat with high-altitude finales stage
*8* hill stages
*5* mountain stages
*1* individual time trial stage
*1* team time trial stage

Tiimit eivÃ¤t vielÃ¤ ole joukkueitaan nimenneet, mutta kun melko monen osalta kovin tykki ajoi Tourin, niin kapteenien nimeÃ¤missÃ¤ on luultavasti jonkinlaisia haasteita. PystyvÃ¤tkÃ¶ ykkÃ¶spyssyt palatumaan vai olisiko jÃ¤rkevÃ¤mpÃ¤Ã¤ antaa tuoreemmille jaloille mahdollisuus. Vahvoina ehdokkaina kisaan punaisesta tulevat myÃ¶s patonkikierroksen vÃ¤liin jÃ¤ttÃ¤neet Tom Dumoulin, Thipaut Pinot ja Vincenzo Nibali. 

Chris Froome ilmoitti tavoittelevansa harviaista tuplaa, mutta lÃ¤hteekÃ¶ Sky liikkeelle yhdellÃ¤ kÃ¤rjellÃ¤ vai voitaisiinko Froome nÃ¤hdÃ¤ ajamassa kisaa jollekin muulle ? Vahva dometique olisi varmasti vain osittain palautuneenakin ja ainakin alkuun hyvÃ¤ taktinen ase, jolla vÃ¤syttÃ¤Ã¤ muita.

https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-9744364

----------


## Jabadabado

Thipaut Pinot kyllä osallistui Touriin vaikkakin keskeytti sen, mutta kyllä niitä ajettuja kilometrejä siellä kertyi varmasti yli 2000km.

----------


## Mattia

^Tru dät. Ajeli tosiaan osan kierroksesta treeninä joukon mukana.

----------


## pulmark

Kaikki putket päättyy aikanaan. Adam Hansen (Lotto-Soudal) ei ole mukana Vueltaan nimetyssä joukkueessa. Hansen on ajanut vuoden 2011 Espanjan GT lähtien kaikki Italian, Ranskan ja Espanjan GT (18) loppuun saakka.

----------


## VesaP

> Kaikki putket päättyy aikanaan.



Toki, mutta Hansenin GT putki ei, ainakaan vielä!  :Cool: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/hans...a-replacement/

----------


## mievain

Onko tuo 40 kilsan TT erityisen ratkaiseva kun se tulee vielä lepopäivän jälkeen? Miten Froome vs. Nibali aika-ajokyky normaalisti?

Ja toiseksi viimeinen etappi Anglirulle? Onko joku näistä kiipijöistä erityisen hyvä tuollaisessa lähes seinäjyrkässä? Eikös Froome tipahtanut yllättävänkin paljon Ranskassa sen yhden maalimäen huipun jyrkässä Arulle?

Kellä on vanvin joukkue? Sky nyt on kova, mutta dominoiko ne Espanjassa samaan malliin kuin Ranskassa? Miten tuo Nibalin porukka? Onko sielä ketään auttamaan? Astanalla olis nimivahva sakki, mutta jaksaako Aru enää Ranskan jälkeen? Vai voiko siellä olla "piilokapteenia"? Ajetaanko välttämättä Froomelle ja Arulle vai voiko siellä olla joku muu, jonka puolesta mennään?

----------


## Cat

Kp63 viesti tour de france osastolla oli minusta hyvä. Eli pitkissä ympäriajossa hyvä aerobinen kynnys on edellytys, jotta mahdollisuus pärjätä. Tulkitsin näin kp63 viestin, mistä olen täysin samaa mieltä. 3 viikon kisa vaatii voittajalta myös hyvää aika-ajo kykyä. Joukkueen merkitys tietenkin erittäin tärkeää.

----------


## buhvalo

Pozzovivon TT-ajon televisiointi pitäis kieltää esteettisistä syistä.

----------


## buhvalo

Pääsipä QS uunottamaan huolella.

----------


## kmw

Hikka aivoissa kanssakilpailijoilla ja kviksteppailijat kiittivät.

----------


## CamoN

Jep, hetken aikaa tuli itsekin katsottua että sehän meni totaalisesti vihkoon, kunnes tajusin mistä on kysymys. Komea se alkuveto jolla saatiin kärki irti pääjoukosta.

----------


## kauris

Eilinen oli kyllä hienoa katsottavaa. Mutta mitä siinä ekan päivän aika-ajossa tapahtui kisan loppupään (en muista tarkkaan) joukkueessa, jossa eräs veti erittäin yllättävän näköisesti otb:t ennen mutkaa. Menikö siellä jotain pinnojen väliin vai mitä kummaa. Noin nopeaa lähtöä ei luulisi vahingossa liian kovaa etujarrusta kiskaisemallakaan saavan.

----------


## kukavaa

Oli vissiin reikä maassa mihin etupyörä pysähty.

----------


## kuovipolku

"Antwan Tolhoek raakte een gat in de weg en viel hard voorover op het asfalt. Hij nam Floris De Tier mee in zijn val."

Eĺi etummainen ajoi kuoppaan ja jälkimmäinen etummaiseen. Siis jos se oli tämä:

----------


## CamoN

Näkyykö tuossa videolla reikää tiessä? Kiveyksen kohdassa taitaa olla pieni lohjennut alue. Aika herkästi lähti tangon yli jos etupyörä lukkiutui tippuessaan siihen monttuun, mutta toisaalta siinä oli melko voimakkaan jarrutuksen paikka. P. Selin oli saanut eilen epämääräistä tietoa yleisön osallisuudesta, mutta täytyisi olla pitkä selfie-keppi jos jotain sellaista työnsi pinnojen väliin. Ja miksi olisi tahallisesti työntänyt?

----------


## kauris

Juu juuri tuota kaatumista tarkoitin. Katselin sitä nyt uudelleen ja uudelleen ja joku nytkäys etummaisessa ajajassa tapahtuu juuri ennen ympärimenoa. Eli voisiko olla, että kovassa jarrutuksessa tömähtää etupyörä siihen kuoppaan ja siitä tasapaino menee entisestään eteenpäin ja kuski painaa vaistomaisesti vielä hetkeksi ihan täysillä lisää etujarrua ja koko pyörä lukkiutuu ja aiheuttaa perinteiset otb:t. Ehkei sen kummemmasta siis ollut kyse mutta hyvin nopean ja yllättävän näköinen nurinmeno se oli.

----------


## kukavaa

Sattuuhan noita. Erikoisin näkemäni oli jossain ratakisoissa, kun ukkeli meni ooteebeena mukkelis makkelis takasuoralla. Jotain spekulaatiota siitäkin oli mutta jäi itselle epäselväksi miten siinä voi onnistua.

----------


## Jabadabado

Eilen oli kyllä hienon tapahtumarikas etappi ja kokonaiskisan voittoa tavoittelevat pyöräilijät pistivät Froomen johdolla isoa kovaa. Eikä Sky myöskään ollut vain totutun passiivisesti vauhtia kontrolloimassa vaan siellä hyökättiin tosissaan. Froome ja Chavez sai tiputettua muut kärkikuskit mut aluksi Aru ja Bardet pystyi laskemaan nuo kaksi kiinni ja Nibalin porukka myös josta Messinan hai vielä sit iski etappivoittoon.

Tuossa laskussa Nibali osoitti jälleen miksi miestä pidetään yhtenä taitavampina laskijana.

----------


## kp63

> Sattuuhan noita. Erikoisin näkemäni oli jossain ratakisoissa, kun ukkeli meni ooteebeena mukkelis makkelis takasuoralla. Jotain spekulaatiota siitäkin oli mutta jäi itselle epäselväksi miten siinä voi onnistua.



Ratafilo lähtee tosi helposti lentoon kun unohtaa polkea.

----------


## CamoN

Onkos missään nettiräppänässä ollut Vueltan kalustoesittelyä? Ei taida olla levyjarrupyöriä tungokseksi asti. Eikä niiden puute taida haitata ketään.

----------


## Cat

> Onkos missään nettiräppänässä ollut Vueltan kalustoesittelyä? Ei taida olla levyjarrupyöriä tungokseksi asti. Eikä niiden puute taida haitata ketään.



Saavatkohan vielä levyillä riittävän kevyeksi?
Sramin osilla zipp 404 vanteilla painaa levyversio 670 grammaa enemmän, mitä vastaava vannejarruilla.
Tämä väärä ketju tietenkin tälle aiheelle. Pahoitteluni siitä. CamoNmilta hyvä kysymys, johon vastasin.

----------


## buhvalo

Tänään on taas Vueltassa hapokas, vai laktaattinen, loppuyskimä. Eroja syntyy ja vaihtuneeko paitakin.

----------


## Munarello

Juu, maalitöppyrän mitoiksi ilmoitettu 3,4km ja 10%. Luulisi, että tuohon uskalletaan hyökätä vähän rajummin kuin johonkin kymmenen kilsan mäkeen.

Edit: Flechan recon kertoi kyllä paljon rajummasta. Jyrkimmät paikat jopa 20%.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Munarello

Teejiillä on tänään kyllä melkoisen rankka päivä. Ensin aika rajut pannut, myöhemmin sitten rengasrikko ja vielä uudemman kerran lipat liikenneympyrässä. Mutta periksi ei anneta.

----------


## buhvalo

> Teejiillä on tänään kyllä melkoisen rankka päivä. Ensin aika rajut pannut, myöhemmin sitten rengasrikko ja vielä uudemman kerran lipat liikenneympyrässä. Mutta periksi ei anneta.



Yllättävän paljon ois ollut päivän etapilla toimintaa. En odottanut päivältä mitään niin jäi katsomatta. AC ilmeisesti agressorina.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Tejay on kyborgi

----------


## kukavaa

Sinne meni ihan hyvin alkanut Bananiton kapa, voi perseen *****. Vois DJ Puutarhuri pysytyllä kumipuoli alaspäin.  Ilmeisesti kunnon haava leuassa mutta jatkanee.

----------


## kukavaa

https://mobile.twitter.com/CyclingHu...900864/photo/1
Tossa vielä Betancurin naama, aika hiton pahalta näyttää.

----------


## kuovipolku

Naamakin vaatii kirurgisia toimenpiteitä, mutta samassa rytäkässä saatu murtuma nilkassa vaatii kipsiä joten Betancur ei starttaa tänään. P***ajuttu, kun vihdoinkin alkoi kulkea. Ja olihan eilinen maaliin asti ajo jälleen kerran osoitus että sisua, tahtoa ja kivunsietokykyä riittää, vaikka miehen oletetusta painosta, mukavuudenhaluisuudesta ja kovan ammattilaiselämän karttelusta vitsiä väännetäänkin.

Tejayn kaatumisen syistä lienee vain spekulaatiota, kuskille itselleen se on mysteerio. Oliko tiessä asfaltin alla kulkevien männynjuurien aiheuttama töyssy vai oliko siihen kertynyt paikallisen männyn kuivuneita neulasia jotka ilmeisesti voivat olla liukkaita kuin laakerit? Kuskilla kuitenkin taisi olla molemat kädet ohjaustangolla eli vasen käsi irtosi vain äkillisen heilahduksen vastaliikkeenä.

De la Cruz kaatui todella pahaan saumaan eli juuri kun Contador iski tai oli iskenyt. Tarkempi kohta ja tapauksen syy ovat jääneet minulle epäselviksi.

Eilisen osuuden puolalainen voittaja on kyllä tehnyt komean paluun eräänlaisesta paitsiosta tai sivupolusta urallaan. Vacansoleilin lopetettua hän ajoi CCC Polkowicessa, muttei saanut jatkoa vaan joutui siirtymään turkkilaiseen talliin. Apuajajiksi luokitellut kuskit  tekevät melko harvoin comebackin parempiin joukkueisiin tai ylemälle tasolle, mutta UCI Asia Tourilla tuli sen verran menestystä että Lotto-Soudal kiinnostui.

Ja olihan siinä jotain kutkuttavan upeaa, kun peloton kävi jo seitsemän sekunnin päässä ja niinkin kokenut kuski kuin Luis Leon Sanchez katsoi viisaimmaksi heittää pyyhkeen kehään eikä tuhlaa enempää voimiaan...

----------


## kukavaa

Tossa hieno kuva de la Cruzin haaverista:
https://mobile.twitter.com/veloropa/...759617/photo/1

edit. Tai no ainakin paljon kertova.

----------


## kukavaa

Nää Backstage passit on mukavaa katseltavaa. 
https://mobile.twitter.com/OricaScot...639104/video/1
Näitten ansiosta Oricasta on kovaa vauhtia tulossa oma lemppari joukkue, hyvä meininki noilla. 
Nythän on myös tullut All for on - leffa https://youtu.be/4Ch1m085rpUulos, ei taida suomen töllöttimeen tulla.

----------


## kukavaa

Barguil ulos, koska ei noudattanut tiimin taktiikkaa vaan halusi ajella vuorilla vapaammin. 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sunw...-over-tactics/

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Barguil ei halua auttaa Keldermania, ei ihme jos saa lähteä.

----------


## Köfte

Alaphilippelle etappi. Mukavaa; alkaisivatko lupaukset täyttyä iän karttuessa.

----------


## PeeHoo

- Lipsahtiko nyt väärän etapin profiili?

- Joo.

----------


## Rommeli

Lipsahtiko nyt väärän etapin profiili?

En tiedä pitäisikö itkeä vai nauraa, kun jo Tourin suvereenisti voittanut heppu pudottaa Vueltassakin kaikki kyydistään, jos niin vain haluaa. Sorry vaan, mutta, on pakko huudahtaa pas normal.

No ehkäpä tuo vielä väsyy kisan aikana, mutta vähän epäilen ettei niin käy. Eikä tuo Sky kokonaisuudessakaan oikein normaalilta näytä. UK Postaliksi kutsuminen alkaa olla jo vähättelyä.

----------


## juakko

Muistelen kun Nairon väsähdettyä Tourilla kommentaattorit sanoivat että nykyisessä puhtaassa pyöräilyssä ei tupla-grand toureja enää tule. Krisulla on melkoiset palautumiskyvyt.

----------


## paaton

> Muistelen kun Nairon väsähdettyä Tourilla kommentaattorit sanoivat että nykyisessä puhtaassa pyöräilyssä ei tupla-grand toureja enää tule. Krisulla on melkoiset palautumiskyvyt.



Tai voiko olla, että froome on kaikessa hiljaisuudessa tähdännyt kuntoaan myös vueltaan? Monihan jo ihmetteli froomen kuolevaisuutta tourilla ja arveli tämän vuoden olevan viimeinen voitto ranskassa.

----------


## juakko

Kaikkihan on toki mahdollista, mutta se ihmetyttää ettei kukaan muu osaa tähdätä kuntoaan. Josko ensi vuonna nähtäisiin Froome/Dumoulin kaksintaistelu, se kertoisi paljon asioiden tilasta.

----------


## paaton

> Kaikkihan on toki mahdollista, mutta se ihmetyttää ettei kukaan muu osaa tähdätä kuntoaan. Josko ensi vuonna nähtäisiin Froome/Dumoulin kaksintaistelu, se kertoisi paljon asioiden tilasta.



Vai onko froome nyt vain niin ylivoimainen, etteivät muut tuossa onnistu. Nairon yritys oli hivenen heikko.

Vertaan taas motoGP kisoihin.  Tuolla puhuttiin muutama vuosi sitten siitä, että stoner oli ainoa joka osasi ajaa ducatia sen ihmeellisen ajettavuuden vuoksi. 
Ei se noin mennyt. Stoner oli vaan niin ylivoimainen kuski, että pystyi ajamaan huonollakin pyörällä tautisen kovaa.

----------


## r.a.i

ON se Froome vaan perkeleen kova!

----------


## Steni

Froome näytti olevan aidosti iloinen maalissa vaikka tiukille joutui.
On joskus ollut ylivoimaisempikin. Erot vielä pieniä.
Mutta eiköhän se tämänkin hoitele, kun ei näytä heikkoja etappeja osuvan kohdalle.......

----------


## Cat

Hyvät geenit. Harjoittelussa aerobisen kynnyksen tärkeys pitkissä etappiajoissa. Hyvä aika-ajokyky. Huippujoukkue. Voitontahto, kokemus voittamiseen. Heikkojen ominaisuuksien kehittäminen, esim. alamäet. Ja vielä hyvä tuurikin vaikuttaa, kun pyöräily on aika vahinkoherkkä laji.

----------


## Cat

> Lipsahtiko nyt väärän etapin profiili?
> 
> En tiedä pitäisikö itkeä vai nauraa, kun jo Tourin suvereenisti voittanut heppu pudottaa Vueltassakin kaikki kyydistään, jos niin vain haluaa. Sorry vaan, mutta, on pakko huudahtaa pas normal.
> 
> No ehkäpä tuo vielä väsyy kisan aikana, mutta vähän epäilen ettei niin käy. Eikä tuo Sky kokonaisuudessakaan oikein normaalilta näytä. UK Postaliksi kutsuminen alkaa olla jo vähättelyä.



Monesti tunne ohittaa järenjuoksun. Kun hissi pääsee ylös asti, niin yleensä helpottaa  :Vink:

----------


## CamoN

> No ehkäpä tuo vielä väsyy kisan aikana, mutta vähän epäilen ettei niin käy. Eikä tuo Sky kokonaisuudessakaan oikein normaalilta näytä.



Mutta mikä on normaali? Froome on jo toista kuukautta niin kuivassa kunnossa (vaikkei toisaalta ollut Tourilla ainakaan alussa niin hoikka kuin nyt) että lähimmät kilpailijat näyttää rinnalla aivan pullapojilta. Tietysti se vahvistaa vaikutelmaa kun on sellainen luonnostaan luurankomainen ruumiinrakenne. 

Eilen Cannondale antoi Skylle puolikkaan välipäivän tekemällä duunia kärjessä. Froome pääsi hyvin suojattuna loppuun, kuten toisaalta pääsivät myös muut kärkinimet. Aika vakuuttavaa näytöstä, kun pääsee pitkässä mäkikirissä muilta karkuun ihan vaan suoralla vedolla, ilman mitään ratkaisevan mutkan ajolinjavalintaa tai muuta taktista ratkaisua.

----------


## Rommeli

Joo laihuuden ansiosta yksi on käytännössä väsymätön. Kumma juttu, etteivät muut ole tajunneet vetää itseään tuollaiseen kuosiin. Nyt nähtiin vielä kaiken kukkuraksi Armstrongin tyylinen vedätys, jolla ajatettiin muilta jalkoja alta. Voiko jaksaa yhtä vakuuttavasti kisan loppuun?

----------


## jeijei

> Joo laihuuden ansiosta yksi on käytännössä väsymätön. Kumma juttu, etteivät muut ole tajunneet vetää itseään tuollaiseen kuosiin. Nyt nähtiin vielä kaiken kukkuraksi Armstrongin tyylinen vedätys, jolla ajatettiin muilta jalkoja alta. Voiko jaksaa yhtä vakuuttavasti kisan loppuun?



Kyllä Tourin rasitus jossain kohtaa on pakko näkyä, jollei näy, niin ei voi olla puhdas. 
Kyllähän sen näki, miten suurin osa Giron ajaneista katkesi täysin Tourissa. Tosin tähän asti ollaan vielä hiukan helpommin ajeltu - sunnuntaina näytön paikka.

----------


## buhvalo

Mun mielestä Froome meinas katketa oikeasti tuohon nousuun, mutta pääsi loivalla osuudella palautumaan sen verran että pystyi rutistamaan lopussa Nibalin kanssa samaa vauhtia. 

De La Cruz taisi tulla teknisen jälkeen(?) lopun soolona kärjen vauhtia tai kovempaa.

----------


## dreamer

> Mutta mikä on normaali? Froome on jo toista kuukautta niin kuivassa kunnossa (vaikkei toisaalta ollut Tourilla ainakaan alussa niin hoikka kuin nyt) että lähimmät kilpailijat näyttää rinnalla aivan pullapojilta. Tietysti se vahvistaa vaikutelmaa kun on sellainen luonnostaan luurankomainen ruumiinrakenne.



Ei Froome ennen muodonmuutostaan ollut mitenkään poikkeavan luurankomainen.

----------


## paaton

No niin, olihan mielenkiintoinen etappi tämäkin. Froome pannutti kahteen kertaan ja ero nibaliin supistui kokonaiskisassa alle minuuttiin. Contador iski lopussa hienosti. 

Tuon lopun on pakko tuntua froomen jaloissa vielä huomennakin, mutta huominen taitaa harmillisesti olla kirimiesten etappi. Lähtö itselleni tutusta paikasta, coinista, josta ajetaan ainakin ensimmäiset 25km isoa tietä ardelekseen. Tuo väli on kokonaan ylämäkeä, mutta todennäköisesti sen verran loivaa, ettei kärkiporukka pääse repeämään.

----------


## pulmark

Joo, ei Froome nuorempana mikään kovin hoikka poika ollut. Kuva vuoden 2009 MM-kisoista. Ensi viikonloppuna Vueltassa pari HC-mäkeen päättyvää etappia, toivottavasti tulisi hyvä kisa.

----------


## paaton

> Joo, ei Froome nuorempana mikään kovin hoikka poika ollut. Kuva vuoden 2009 MM-kisoista. Ensi viikonloppuna Vueltassa pari HC-mäkeen päättyvää etappia, toivottavasti tulisi hyvä kisa.



Ovatko lauantain ja varsinkin sunnuntain etapit sitten liian loivia mäkiä, jotta eroja pääsisi syntymään? Tuolla sunnuntain sierra nevadalla näyttää olevan aika pitkän nousu lopussa jyrkkyys noin 7% luokkaa.

----------


## pulmark

> Ovatko lauantain ja varsinkin sunnuntain etapit sitten liian loivia mäkiä, jotta eroja pääsisi syntymään? Tuolla sunnuntain sierra nevadalla näyttää olevan aika pitkän nousu lopussa jyrkkyys noin 7% luokkaa.



Sunnuntain etappi on lyhyt (130km), mutta kuitenkin kokonaisnousua yli 3000m ja maalin korkeus 2500m. Jaa, viimeinen mäki näyttäisi olevan tosiaan loivempi lopussa, alkuosa on jyrkempi. Katsoin vähän hätäisesti Vueltan sivulla olevaa reittikarttaa.

Joka tapauksessa viime vuosina lyhyet etapit, joissa paljon nousua mukavaa seurattavaa. Lisäksi maanantai on lepopäivä.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Joka tapauksessa viime vuosina lyhyet etapit, joissa paljon nousua mukavaa seurattavaa. Lisäksi maanantai on lepopäivä.



Näyttää vähän siltä että torstain etapillakin olisi voinut olla mukana ruudun ääressä.. Vroom meni nurin kahdesti ja menetti aikaa muutaman kymmenen sekuntia. Klentador iski ja piti pienen hajuraon jahtaavaan Nippelin ryhmään maaliin saakka. Eihän tuota Vroomin epäonnea voi toivoa kenellekään mutta kyllä ne alamäetkin pitää ajaa alas asti jos meinaa voittaa.

----------


## Köfte

Vkl on ehkä aikaa seurata tiiviimmin, eikös molemmilla ollut HC-mallin maalit?
Näin ainakin muistelen.

----------


## Mattia

Huomenna loppumäkeen livenä. Su vielä harkinnassa. Kolme tasamaasuhausta passipaikan ohi olleet kyllä kivoja, mutta onhan nousun katsominen kuitenkin x kertaa hienompaa.

----------


## pulmark

Etappi #14 Nibalilla ja Contadorilla yritystä lopussa, mutta ei vaan riittänyt. Kokonaiskilpailussa sijat 3-10 1m30s sisällä. Lopez näyttää ihan hyvältä mäessä.

----------


## CamoN

> Etappi #14 Nibalilla ja Contadorilla yritystä lopussa, mutta ei vaan riittänyt. Kokonaiskilpailussa sijat 3-10 1m30s sisällä. Lopez näyttää ihan hyvältä mäessä.



Jep, hienoa taistelua. Tosin oli siinä vähän huvittaviakin piirteitä kun ukot alkoi katsella toisiaan 2km ennen maalia - kukas nyt vetää kun ei ole enää yhtään jalkaa, ja Froome tikkaa takana tutulla ompelukonemaisella tyylillään. Nibali sai sentään kopattua lohdutussekunnit.

----------


## Cat

Nyt oli jokainen omillaan. Hieno kisa.

----------


## paaton

Nibali ja chavez taisivat tippua jo liian kauas froomesta? Miltä tuo tämän päivän etappi näyttää? Olisiko lopussa mahdollisuus taikoa minuutteja takaisin froomelta?

Loppunousussa on ainakin muutama jyrkempi pätkä.

----------


## r.a.i

^Ainoastaan siinä tapauksessa, että Froome sairastuu/kaatuu/loukkaantuu.

----------


## VesaP

Onko tää enää pyöräilyä vai jotain vuorikiipeilyä? Kuva tämän illan maalimäestä...

----------


## paaton

No niin  :Hymy:  jotain tuollaista ounastelinkin. 25% pätkiä. Tänään on pakko olla pätkivän eurosportin ääressä.

Tässä koko etapin profiili. Typerämpi luulisi kärkeen haluavien iskevän jo edellisessä mäessä, jos maalimäen polku on noin kapeaa pidempäänkin. Olisikohan tiimeillä jo leveämpiä renkaita käytössä huonon pinnan vuoksi?



This is an irregular monster with steepest parts of 26%, that's never been climbed before in La Vuelta.

----------


## paaton

Tässä vielä juttua pätkästä. Kaameaa tietä.

http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/ra...h-it-is-345302

----------


## r.a.i

^On kyllä karmeeta mäkeä. Pahimmillaan nähdään juoksukisaa a La Froome, kun jotain tötöilyä kuitenkin tapahtuu ja pyörälle nouseminen on mahdotonta tuollaisella jyrkkyydellä...

Vueltassa on aina ollut näitä hulluttelunousuja, mutta onko tää kautta aikojen pahin?

----------


## VesaP

^Salainen ase tänään, pitävät MAASTOajokengät? Kun pelotooni jalkautuu, maastokengillä pääsee muilta karkuun juosten!  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Mihinkähän aikaan nämä kaksi loppunousua ajetaan? Osaa olla ajoissa kotona.

----------


## paaton

Jos loppunousussa sataa vettä ja on äsköistä nousua vastaava sumu, niin juoksukilpailu on oikeasti todennäköinen.

----------


## Rommeli

Tänään oli näemmä vuorossa se Froomen perinteinen "heikompi" päivä, jolla saatiin ero muihin vähän inhimillisemmäksi. Ei näyttänyt maalissa kovinkaan väsyneeltä. Tuskinpa lauantain etappi enää kärkipaikkaan vaikuttaa.

Kaikkea se pelkkä langanlaihuus teettää. Olet ylivoimainen tempossa ja vuorillakin on varaa passailla, vaikka takana on Tourin voitto.

----------


## Cat

> Tänään oli näemmä vuorossa se Froomen perinteinen "heikompi" päivä, jolla saatiin ero muihin vähän inhimillisemmäksi. Ei näyttänyt maalissa kovinkaan väsyneeltä. Tuskinpa lauantain etappi enää kärkipaikkaan vaikuttaa.
> 
> Kaikkea se pelkkä langanlaihuus teettää. Olet ylivoimainen tempossa ja vuorillakin on varaa passailla, vaikka takana on Tourin voitto.



Jospa säästelee itseään MM kilpailuihin :Vink:

----------


## Taimo M.

Alpolta oli hyvä ajo. Taitaa olla Froome parhautta parhaassa joukkueessa, kova on kunto miehellä kyllä!

----------


## r.a.i

> Tänään oli näemmä vuorossa se Froomen perinteinen "heikompi" päivä, jolla saatiin ero muihin vähän inhimillisemmäksi. Ei näyttänyt maalissa kovinkaan väsyneeltä. Tuskinpa lauantain etappi enää kärkipaikkaan vaikuttaa.
> 
> Kaikkea se pelkkä langanlaihuus teettää. Olet ylivoimainen tempossa ja vuorillakin on varaa passailla, vaikka takana on Tourin voitto.



Oisko foliohatulle käyttöä?

----------


## paaton

Ei kai tämän päiväinenkään ole aivan turha etappi? Lopussa on kolme peräkkäistä yli 5km nousua, joissa kaikissa on jyrkkyyttäkin ihan riittävästi.

----------


## Rommeli

> Ei kai tämän päiväinenkään ole aivan turha etappi? Lopussa on kolme peräkkäistä yli 5km nousua, joissa kaikissa on jyrkkyyttäkin ihan riittävästi.



Ilmeisesti ei ollut turha etappi... Mitä Nibalille tapahtui, kun jäi lisää?

----------


## paaton

> Ilmeisesti ei ollut turha etappi... Mitä Nibalille tapahtui, kun jäi lisää?



Hyytyi lopussa.

----------


## Cat

> Hyytyi lopussa.



Kolmen viikon kisa. Vaatii voimien kanssa taiteilimista. Eilen hyvä, tänään ei niin hyvä. 3 viikon tourit on kova laji. Siinä pitää tuntea hyvin omat voimavarat. Alberto  kovassa iskussa, kun eilinen etappi myös hyvä.

----------


## Rommeli

> Kolmen viikon kisa. Vaatii voimien kanssa taiteilimista. Eilen hyvä, tänään ei niin hyvä. 3 viikon tourit on kova laji. Siinä pitää tuntea hyvin omat voimavarat. Alberto  kovassa iskussa, kun eilinen etappi myös hyvä.



Eiköhän Nibali kroppansa tunne. Lauantaina on luvassa huikea loppunousu, kun kaksi aiemmin juuri kyseisessä nousussa kisan hävinnyttä taistelee voitosta. Ihme täytyy silti tapahtua, jotta kärkipaikka vaihtuisi, muttei se mahdotonta liene. Totaalihitsaus niin eroa tulee minuuttikaupalla. Toisaalta Froomelle ei ole vuosiin moista sattunut...

----------


## kukavaa

Nyt oli ansaittu voitto. Tuota on muutamalla hatkaan lähdöllä yritetty. Chapeau.

----------


## r.a.i

Onko jollain antaa linkkiä johonkin liveseurantaan, saa&%&&% perke%€&% €urosport player ei nyt sitten toimi Anglirun päivänä!!!

----------


## wemmi

> Onko jollain antaa linkkiä johonkin liveseurantaan, saa&%&&% perke%€&% €urosport player ei nyt sitten toimi Anglirun päivänä!!!



Edge selaimella toimii.

----------


## carp

"tiz cycling live" 

En koe huonoa omaatuntua tuon käytön suhteen, €urosport on pettänyt uudistuksillaan pahasti asiakkaansa.

----------


## zander

iPadillä on toiminut kohtuullisesti ES. Pari kertaa/etappi kyykähtää mutta ääni ja kuva synkassa ja silleen.

----------


## Rommeli

Mahtaako koko Skyn viisikko vetää kärkijoukon mukana maaliin? Yksikään noista ei tippunut Sunwebin vetoon.

----------


## Rommeli

Onneksi Contador sentään yrittää taas. No eiköhän Moscon tuon kuitenkin kiinni vedä.

----------


## Rommeli

Alberto yksin kärjessä. Pääjoukko hajalla ja Froomellakin vain yksi apuri.

----------


## CamoN

Pitää vaimentaa tuo P. Seniilin sössötystä ennen viimeistä kilometriä jos Contador sooloilee sinne asti.

----------


## Rommeli

> Pitää vaimentaa tuo P. Seniilin sössötystä ennen viimeistä kilometriä jos Contador sooloilee sinne asti.



Ei tosiaan peittele fanitustaan. Melko hyvältä näyttää Contadorin meno vielä.

----------


## Rommeli

Nibali putoaa ja se oli siinä.

----------


## Rommeli

Froome jaksaa vielä iskeä ja Pouls pysyy mukana. Ei mitään nähtävää. On ne vaan kovia. Vielä maailmanmestaruus päälle ja ensi vuonna kaikki kolme. Foliota tai ei, niin kusi haisee väkevästi tuon tallin touhuista.

----------


## Kampinalle

Peter Selin pääsi maaliin asti  :Hymy:  !  Hieno etappi, aivan kaamea oli tuo loppunousu.

----------


## zander

Oli kyllä hurja vuori. Onko toureilla mitään pahempaa? Contadorilla mahtava tapa jäädä eläkkeelle!

----------


## Taimo M.

Samaa mieltä tuosta noususta, jos kävisin ite ajaan niin varaisin mukaan pistoolin. Sitten kun ei nousis ylös
niin ampuisin molemmat polvet paskaksi ettei tarvis tulla uudestaan yrittään.  :Leveä hymy: 
Alpolta hyvä ajo, Sky on kyllä apumiehineen jäätävä.

----------


## Cat

> Froome jaksaa vielä iskeä ja Pouls pysyy mukana. Ei mitään nähtävää. On ne vaan kovia. Vielä maailmanmestaruus päälle ja ensi vuonna kaikki kolme. Foliota tai ei, niin kusi haisee väkevästi tuon tallin touhuista.



On monesti niin, että pettymyksissä päästelee pettymys viestejä. Sitten kun hissi pääsee ylös asti, niin mieli rauhoittuu. Jos ei muuten, niin vaikka rommilla :Vink:

----------


## CamoN

Upea voitto Contadorilta. Vaikeissa olosuhteissa erittäin haastavalla etapilla on varmasti melko hienoa lopettaa ura kirjaimellisesti huipulla. Tuli etäisesti mieleen Cancellara ja olympialaisten TT.

Tuomariautossakin tuuletettiin kun El Pistolero ampui rullan viimeisen laukauksen. Jee. No olihan tuo kilpailunkin kannalta hieno loppuratkaisu ratkaisevalle etapille.





> Froome jaksaa vielä iskeä ja Pouls pysyy mukana. Ei mitään nähtävää. On ne vaan kovia. Vielä maailmanmestaruus päälle ja ensi vuonna kaikki kolme. Foliota tai ei, niin kusi haisee väkevästi tuon tallin touhuista.



Aamupalan koostumuksesta riippumatta, täytyy nostaa hattua suoritukselle ja miettiä mihin Chris Froome kohdistaa urheilulliset tavoitteensa tämän jälkeen? Tripla pitkistä etappikilpailuista lienee saavuttamattomissa, olipa oma joukkue tai kärjen taso mikä tahansa. Skyllä olisi mm. tuo Poels aivan valmiina kapteenin viittaan. Jännä nähdä mitä jatkossa.

----------


## Rommeli

> On monesti niin, että pettymyksissä päästelee pettymys viestejä. Sitten kun hissi pääsee ylös asti, niin mieli rauhoittuu. Jos ei muuten, niin vaikka rommilla



Kun hissi nousee ylös, tajuaa ettei ihmeitä ole olemassa.

----------


## Cat

Olisi ajanut Nibali vain Froomen peesissä, niin olisi saanut nauttia skyn junasta. Vai mitä Rommeli :Vink:

----------


## r.a.i

Aivan mahtava etapin loppu ja upea, mutta hieman katkera huipennus sukupolvensa parhaan GT-pyöräilijän uralle! Contador jättää ison aukon jälkeensä, toivottavasti nuorista nousee vastaavia rohkeita ja kyvykkäitä ajajia.

----------


## juakko

Oli tuo minunkin silmään aika selkeä viesti että Sky antoi Alberton voittaa. Katoaa kieltämättä katselun ilo grand toureista tällä tavalla.

----------


## CamoN

> Oli tuo minunkin silmään aika selkeä viesti että Sky antoi Alberton voittaa. Katoaa kieltämättä katselun ilo grand toureista tällä tavalla.



Onko etappivoitto ollut Skylle jotenkin tavoittelemisen arvoinen aika-ajoetappien lisäksi missään muualla?

----------


## r.a.i

En sanoisi, että "antoivat voittaa". Ei tuossa nyt muutkaan ihan pintakaasulla vuorta ylös tulleet. Tietysti Froome kunnioittaa Contadorin uraa, enkä usko että olisi ohittanut Alberton, mutta toisaalta Froome oli siinä asemassa muihin kilpailijoihin nähden, että saattoi valita taktiikkansa ja ajaa miten huvittaa. Lopussa kuitenkin Froome ja Sky näytti, ettei muilla ollut mitään jakoa kokonaiskilpailun suhteen.

Lähinnä ajattelin sitä, oliko se nyt kolmannen etapin aikana Contadorille tullutta, mahdollisesti sairaudesta johtunutta hyytymistä jonka vuoksi hän ei voinut kunnolla taistella kokonaiskilpailusta. Pääsi kuitenkin 20 sekunnin päähän podiumista ja hävisi yli kaksi minuuttia tuolla synkällä etapilla.

----------


## Cat

Hienon kisan veti. Jäi toki Froomin varjoon, mutta hieno ura.

----------


## juakko

Tokihan Contador voittonsa ansaitsi hienon uran päätteeksi, ei minulla sitä vastaan mitään ole. Tarkoitin katselun ilon katoamisella sitä, miten Sky on nyt lukinnut kaksi kolmesta grand tourista. Kunnes kyseinen tiimi väistyy, ainakin omalla kohdalla on aika pinnalla ajatus että miksi sitä aikaansa hukkaa kymmenien etappien katsomiseen kun eivät ne lopputulosta kuitenkaan muuta.

----------


## Cat

> Tokihan Contador voittonsa ansaitsi hienon uran päätteeksi, ei minulla sitä vastaan mitään ole. Tarkoitin katselun ilon katoamisella sitä, miten Sky on nyt lukinnut kaksi kolmesta grand tourista. Kunnes kyseinen tiimi väistyy, ainakin omalla kohdalla on aika pinnalla ajatus että miksi sitä aikaansa hukkaa kymmenien etappien katsomiseen kun eivät ne lopputulosta kuitenkaan muuta.



Samaa kun mietin, niin hiihtoa tai formulakisoja ei kannattaisi katsoa. Mielestäni kuitenkin on kisat jännittäviä ja tasaisempia mitä vaikka Indurainin aikaan. Aika pienet erot.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Kommentti Sky:n ylivoimaan kyllästyneille:

Eihän Contadorin olisi tarvinnut kuin jättää ottamatta Andorrassa yli 3 min pataan ja
olla joukkueensa kanssa TTT:ssä kolmen parhaan joukossa, niin pukisi nyt punaisen paidan.

----------


## buhvalo

Jos AC olisi ollut uhka, sille ei ollisi annettu siimaa. Lahja sikäli.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Tykkäsin kovasti loppumäestä. Oli kaikkee. Contadorin satukirjavoitto ja fanien innostus. Skyn ja Froomen taktinen ja herrasmiesmäinen dominointi kohti eeppistä saavutusta. Nibalin kriisi ja täpärä pelastuminen. Zakarinin nuori ja nälkäinen isku. Keldermanin katkera tappio. Woodsin ja kumppanien sitkeä uurastus. Muutama onneksi harmiton pannutus alamäessä.

Ei tule kovin paljon parempia etappeja mieleen tältä vuodelta.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Onkohan Selin palautunut tämän päivän etapille. Joutui kuitenkin eilen vetämään maitohapoilla koko loppumäen kun Klentador loisti.

----------


## k.t.s.

> Jos AC olisi ollut uhka, sille ei ollisi annettu siimaa. Lahja sikäli.



Tällä johtopäätöksellä siis kaikki irtiottoon päästetyt ja siitä voittonsa ajaneet ovat saanet voittonsa lahjana ?
Kovasti nämä lahjoittajat vaan näyttivät kärsivän nousussa, paitsi tietysti Froome jonka nenä ei ole halkonut tuulta metriäkään Vueltan aikana.

----------


## Cybbe

Froome ei takaajosta huolimatta saanut Contadoria kiinni. Ei se mikään lahja ollut!

----------


## durakki

Froome voitti ja pulinat pois, pojat.

----------


## Sanna04

Mikähän mahtaa olla arvioitu saapumisaika maaliin tänään?  :Leveä hymy:  No, mikäs siellä auringon paisteessa ajellessa, ei taida pimeä tulla ihan yhtä nopeasti kuin täällä. Tosin itse taidan kyllä olla jo nukkumassa ennen kuin Vuelta "ratkeaa".  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Köfte

> Onkohan Selin palautunut tämän päivän etapille. Joutui kuitenkin eilen vetämään maitohapoilla koko loppumäen kun Klentador loisti.



Ei tuo niin pahasti hehkuttanut, mitä tänään jälkikäteen kuupailin. 
Ristiriitaisesta hahmosta huolimatta ihan tyylikäs tapa lopettaa ura.

----------


## Katila

> Mikähän mahtaa olla arvioitu saapumisaika maaliin tänään?  No, mikäs siellä auringon paisteessa ajellessa, ei taida pimeä tulla ihan yhtä nopeasti kuin täällä. Tosin itse taidan kyllä olla jo nukkumassa ennen kuin Vuelta "ratkeaa".



Tämän mukaan ovat maalissa klo 20-20:30 Espanjan aikaan. Mukana kuin hai laivaa...  :Vink:  Pari Suomen lippua saattaa näkyä kuvissa

----------

